# coyote calling



## jat (Nov 10, 2002)

we have enough coyotes to see them out on the ice once in a while, and you can here 1 or two at night sometimes but I cant get them to come to a call for anything. When we had fox I called many of them with out any problem. anyone have any suggestions ??


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Are you using an ecaller or a mouth call?

What type of area are you hunting?(terrain)


----------



## jat (Nov 10, 2002)

I have tried a varity of hand calls that worked well on fox but no response. Im calling in mostly open farm country, sloughs and nearby water fowl production areas. once in awhile I will see one out on the ice but no response?? what do you think?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

If you can get your hands on an ecaller, I think you'll start decoying more yotes right away. The volume will trigger their curiousity.

Make sure you're downwind of the den, and make sure you're very concealed.


----------



## drhayes (Oct 1, 2002)

We are heading up on January 17 for a 4 day yote hunt as well as fish on Devil's. Does anyone know of any yote sitings in SouthEast of Devil's or do we need to head further west then Devils. We will be staying in Anetta. :beer:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

we used to see more coyotes before the mange hit years ago,but they are coming back. I knoww there are a lot of fox around,and I'm sure theres yotes.Target the slough bottoms, they should come running.


----------



## drhayes (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks, Miller.
We'll do. What do you know about Jack Rabbit Hunting. My father has a buddy with some world class Beagles. We thought it would be fun to see if the beagles would run those big SOB's. I'm assuming that the coyotes and fox maybe in the same areas. We are just hoping to have 4 days and nights full of outdoor fun. Coyote / Fox hunting better in the ams or pms after dark?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I've always done best on varmits at first light.Can't say Ive done anything in the pm.

Rabbits are everywhere,really.They're like gophers.


----------

